# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Marré

## guitarxp

Buf, hoy me he llevado una pequeña desilusión y quería comentarla.

Me he comprado el primer volumen del Marré (no diré donde) y la verdad es que me he quedado un poco flipado.

Por centrar el marco de mis argumentos, diré que el ultimo libro que me compré fue el Canuto...

La verdad es que abrir el paquete y encontrarme con unas fotocopias con canutillo ha sido la primera decepción, pero he pensado... "bueno, si no han tenido recursos o tirada para hacer una buena edición, es casi mejor poder tener acceso al material que no tenerlo".

Luego, aunque reconozco que las explicaciones están bien, me ha llamado la atención la distinta calidad de algunas ilustraciones. Algunas están muy bien, otras juraría que son exactamente las mismas que el Bobo (¿quien copia a quien?), y hay en concreto una página de manos muy mal dibujadas que parecen de coña...

Luego, leyendo algunos textos (yo tengo el Bobo en inglés) he tenido experiencias de Deja-vu, porque o son calcados a otras fuentes, o se le parecen mucho...

En fin, que aunque agradeciendo tener el material en mis manos, y habiéndome costado relativamente muy pocos euros, y luego reflexionando sobre el tema, creo que esta obra en cuestión tiene suficiente empaque y público objetivo como para invertir en sacar una edición "seria". 

La verdad es que para recibir ediciones en estas condiciones, no me importará bajarme el resto de volúmenes e imprimirlos por mi cuenta, ya que unas fotocopias y un canutillo también se ponerlas yo...

Precisamente es el caso contrario a lo que me pasó con el Canuto... Admito que ya lo tenía desde hace tiempo en formato electrónico y que debido a su grandísima calidad, cariño y esfuerzo, decidí (repito, incluso después de tenerlo impreso y releído) comprarme la versión original.

Con esto, quiero expresar que no basta con tener buenos contenidos. 
No hablo de oídas. Yo mismo tengo casi 11 libros publicados, y no me importa que la gente se baje mis libros de Internet. El conocimiento es gratuito, y yo (bueno, mis editoriales) cobran por una presentación, un papel de calidad, unas tapas buenas, etc.


En fin... ¿que opináis?

----------


## Raicon

Vaya, pues me acabo de llevar un chasco antes de compararlos. Vi que son libros bastantes baratos si los comparas con el Bobo, asi que los he encargado en una tienda para que me los traigan. Pero leyendo que son unas fotocopias...  ....[Con esto, quiero expresar que no basta con tener buenos contenidos. ] supongo guitarxp, que aunque la apareiencia sea mala, los contenidos no estan mal.
Cuando los compre pondré una opinión mas detallada.

----------


## guitarxp

Si, los contenidos estan muy bien, aunque como digo, muchos párrafos (incluso completos) me dejan un regustillo a que "ya los había leido antes". Lo que no podría asegurar es quien "se inspira" en quien...

Pero como digo, los contenidos están bastante bien. De hecho, yo los recomendaría. 
Mi unica queja es en cuanto al formato y calidad finales.

----------


## shark

¿¿que es el primer volumen del marré?
que yo sepa marré es la editorial y puedo decirte unos cuantos libros de ella , pero asi a pelo el primer volumen........de que...

----------


## ignoto

Deduzco, por los comentarios leidos, que se trata de la enciclopedia de técnicas de numismagia de Ricardo Marré. La colección es de ediciones Marré.

----------


## guitarxp

Si, efectivamente, es el primer numero de numismagia...

----------


## Raicon

Gracias por la aclaración de los contenidos; estaba a puntito de cancelar el pedido.

----------


## shark

hace tiempo hablé en otro foro de la escasa calidad de las publicaciones de marré.

No escasa calidad en cuanto a contenidos sino a como son los libros "fisicamente", la verdad dejan bastante que desear en general si los comparas con otras publicaciones de una editorial española que todos conocemos y si los comparamos con ediciones de usa ya ni te cuento.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...también son bastante mas baratos...

----------


## Vernon

y si los coparamos con el precio y con el tiempo de editorial Paginas y los 40 años que lleva Marré editando libros en castellano, enseñando a todos los magos que no sabemos ingles todo lo qe nos ha enseñado, aunque sea en canutillo (su editorial es una simple imprenta) quizas deberiamos besarle los pies en lugar de criticar la calidad de presentación  :D

----------


## Aitor

Bueno, hay algunos libros donde la presentación es más cuidada, pero otros tampoco desmerecen mucho respecto de la competencia. ¿Tiene peor aspecto "cartomagia Práctica" de Ed. Marré que "Iniciación a la magia con cartas" de Páginas?. Depende de los libros. Los monográficos de Marré son algo distinto y si tienen bastante aspaecto de baratillos, aunque el contenido de los de cartomagia está bastante bien.
Saludos

----------


## shark

pues mira, vernon, les llamo mi mujer para regalarme unos libros, les explico que yo hacia solo cartomagia, pues muy bien , le vendieron los 3 tomos de aquelarre.... sin comentarios

Y no me tireis de la lengua de como funciona editorial marré que me caliento y lo suelto todo...

pd: si editorial marré no la lleva el señor marré (el cual tiene todos mis respetos) sino otra persona no es mi problema , estoy hablando de esa empresa y su funcionamiento.

----------


## guitarxp

Hola Aitor, respeto y comprendo tu punto de vista. 

Pero te aseguro que sacar una tiradita "decente", con unas tapas blandas, etc. no resulta tan caro.. No es cuestión de que nos hagan un favor. Es cuestión de poner un producto en el mercado con una calidad similar al resto de editoriales...

De hecho, si lo piensas bien sería hasta mucho mejor para ellos... Yo por ejemplo, no dudaría en recomendar el Canuto a cualquier persona interesada. Eso al final son ventas para ellos. Sin embargo, si no recomiendo el suyo... ¿Al final quien sale perdiendo?...

----------


## marré

Estimados amigos:

Desde aquí que gustaría hacer valer mi opinión sobre las Numismagias entre otros temas.

Ciertamente la publicación de Numismagia (y de la Técnica Cartomágica, porque no decirlo) es muy, muy sencilla; pero tiene su razón de ser. Al ser unos libros que se consultan muy a menudo (o al menos debería ser así) ya que es un compendio de todas las técnicas de manipulación, se pensó que lo mejor sería una encuadernación en canutillo dado su fácil manejo. Se pueden abrir completamente para su adecuado estudio mientras estás manipulando cartas o monedas sin que las hojas se despeguen de la encuadernación. Se antepuso la practicidad a la estética. Éste es el motivo  Y NINGÚN OTRO de que sea así. De todas maneras, también es cierto que se han quedado obsoletas en cuanto a la estética y por ello les estoy haciendo un “lavado de cara”. En estos momentos estoy trabajando en las Técnicas Cartomágicas (luego vendrán las Numismagias). En breve, tendrán otro formato y serán encuadernadas como un libro “normal” (respetando el número de volúmenes) con las desventajas que eso conlleva en este tipo de libros: menos práctico y más caro... pero es el mercado el que manda ...y el pueblo es soberano. Respecto al contenido del libro la mayoría de las técnicas son sacadas del libro de Bobo. Quisiera recordar que en el libro de Bobo NO SOLO hay técnicas y en las Numismagias SOLAMENTE hay técnicas extraídas de ese libro exactamente iguales (porque cambiar lo que ya está bien). Un diccionario reúne todas las palabras QUE YA EXISTEN y da una detallada explicación: las Numismagias SON LO MISMO. No se pretende copiar nada, sino reunir lo mejor posible todas las técnicas.

En cuanto a la “calidad física” de los libros en general publicados por esta editorial, se ha dado un pequeño golpe de timón y desde hace un año más o menos tienen otro aspecto. Hemos cambiado de imprenta y con ello ganado mucho con el cambio. Siguen siendo ediciones sencillas pero mejor acabadas. Alguien ha comentado (y con ello no quiero criticar a nadie, sólo dar un punto de vista diferente) que hacer una “tiradilla corta y decente, no cuesta tanto”. Resulta que yo no hago tiradillas cortas (aunque sí decentes ahora). Hacer tiradas de 500 ejemplares o más de 50 publicaciones diferentes no es barato y además no se amortiza en dos días. Con las publicaciones americanas no tengo nada que decir, es otro país, otra mentalidad y además son 250 millones de posibles clientes, aquí somos unos “pocos menos” y todos se reduce a la décima parte. Páginas hace unos libros estupendos (no tengo inconveniente en decirlo, ya que nos llevamos bien) y Marré hace otros. Nuestra política es la de llegar a todos los bolsillos y para ello hay que abaratar en la medida que se pueda los costes y cuanta más variedad haya mejor para todos. A partir de ahí cada cual es libre de hacer lo que quiera.

Para terminar, quisiera agradeceros A TODOS vuestras críticas; las buenas, por ayudar a seguir adelante y las menos buenas (no hay crítica mala) para seguir mejorando. Intentaré seguir vuestros consejos para seguir satisfaciendo a la comunidad mágica otros 40 años más.

Xavier Marré
ediciones marré
marre@edicionesmarre.com

----------


## guitarxp

Se agradece la respuesta y la nueva iniciativa...

----------


## ignoto

Además de tener casi todos los libros de Ediciones Marré, suelo recomendarlos por su contenido.
Si la calidad de la edición mejora, tendré que completar la colección.

----------


## shark

en vista de que ediciones marré se ha tomado la molestia de escribir aquí, y que yo he sido el más critico con dicha editorial me parece oportuno aclarar mis criticas:

Nunca he dudado de la calidad de contenidos de marré, tiene sin duda libros fabulosos. De hecho tengo practicamente todo lo de esa editorial.

Que los libros se podian presentar mejor, sin duda, nadie pide que se hagan libros como los de kaufman. En efecto el ultimo que han sacado esta mejor hecho que los anteriores.

En la atención al publico es donde ví que se falló mucho en su momento (si ahora no es así me alegro mucho) . 

Solicitando directamente libros a la editorial siempre tuve 1000 problemas, o me enviaban los que no pedia, o si faltaba uno me mandaban otro, o si pedia libros que ellos ya tenian anunciados en su web y luego resulta que no estaban terminados, o si alguien profano pedia algo de cartomagia y le endosaban los aquelarre......

Evidentemente dejé de comprar a marré directamente y lo hago por medio de tiendas.

Señor Marré: no solo hay que cuidar como se hacen los libros, sino como se trata a los clientes, espero que se tome esto como una critica constructiva, porque con esta intención lo hago. 

Y dicho esto espero que saque muchos más libros y estaré encantado de comprarselos.

----------


## marré

Amigo Shark:

Desde estas líneas quisiera pedirte disculpas públicamente por si te sentiste mal atendido por esta editorial. No era esa la intención. Creo que se debió a un cúmulo de desgracias (las que puedo tener repartidas, que las hay, en todo un año te tocaron a ti todas juntas). Lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que si recibiste unos aquelarre en lugar de las numismagias no fue por endoso, no es mi estilo. Imposible recomendar libros de mentalismo para alguien que busca algo con monedas. En todo caso fue un error (de habérmelo comunicado en su momento, arreglamos el embrollo y listos). Si quieres, te los puedo cambiar por otros libros o te reembolso su importe. Una vez dicho esto, tomo nota de tus recomendaciones y de las de los demás para seguir mejorando y dar un mejor servicio. Saludos a todos.

Xavi Marré
ediciones marré

----------


## Raicon

Bueno ya que editorial Marré ya ha escrito dos mensajes quería preguntar una duda.
Veras Xabi, vivo en Bilbao y la unica tienda que hay esta un poco aislada, total que para cuando voy un par de veces al mes suelo encargar alguna cosilla. A finales de agosto encargue los de numismagia los 3 vol, el encargado me dijo que sois un poco desastre y que podías tardar un mes o más... espere un par de semanas y visto a que podía estar tiempo esperando decicí encragarlos por internet. Via online no habido ningun problema, de hecho estoy contentisimo de haber adquirido estos libros, pero el la duda es: ¿A que se debe que me digan que sois un poco desastre en llevar vuestros artículos? Es decir ¿porque tardais tanto tiempo en distribuir estos libros? Porque en otras editoriales o en otro tipo de libros nunca me ha pasado.

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## marré

Hola Raicon. Si me los pediste a mí no creo que sea tan desastre, pues los recibiste en un período de tiempo bastante corto. Yo al menos te los envié y no le cargué el muerto a otro, si se los pediste a otra tienda, significa que me los compró a mí y se los envié en un plazo relativamente corto. No estaría bien que yo mismo me juzgara y mejor será que lo hagan otros. No creo que todas las tiendas (no diré nombres porque no quiero comprometer a nadie) estén del todo de acuerdo. Pregunta por ahí a ver qué te dicen y si todos dicen lo contrario, "chapo el garito" y envío a tomar viento 40 años de editorial dedicada a la magia, que pocos lo pueden decir (esto último supongo que es un arrebato de sinceridad, pero es que ya estoy harto). Pero, bueno, supongo que nunca llueve a gusto de todos. Yo me quedo con los que sí me animan a seguir y que por el bien de todos son voces anónimas.

Xavi Marré
ediciones marré

----------


## guitarxp

Yo tengo que decir que mi copia del numismagia nº1 que pedí a TiendaMagia vino casi de un día para otro...

----------


## shark

Estimado Xavi Marré: 

Agua pasada (en este caso aquelarres pasados) no mueven molinos, quien sabe si algún dia me dedico al mentalismo y me hacen falta.  8-) 

Acepto tus disculpas.

Un magico abrazo .

----------


## Raicon

> Hola Raicon. Si me los pediste a mí no creo que sea tan desastre, pues los recibiste en un período de tiempo bastante corto. Yo al menos te los envié y no le cargué el muerto a otro, si se los pediste a otra tienda, significa que me los compró a mí y se los envié en un plazo relativamente corto. No estaría bien que yo mismo me juzgara y mejor será que lo hagan otros. No creo que todas las tiendas (no diré nombres porque no quiero comprometer a nadie) estén del todo de acuerdo. Pregunta por ahí a ver qué te dicen y si todos dicen lo contrario, "chapo el garito" y envío a tomar viento 40 años de editorial dedicada a la magia, que pocos lo pueden decir (esto último supongo que es un arrebato de sinceridad, pero es que ya estoy harto). Pero, bueno, supongo que nunca llueve a gusto de todos. Yo me quedo con los que sí me animan a seguir y que por el bien de todos son voces anónimas.
> 
> Xavi Marré
> ediciones marré


Perdona, pero mi post, no quería criticar tu trabajo y la editorial, yo estoy contentisimo y me gusta, ademas supongo que en navidades encargaré algun libro más, lo unico que quería saber es porque podías tardar tanto en llevar unos libros hasta Bilbao, nada mas. Pero ya me ha quedado claro.

----------


## MrKhaki

Pues ya que estáis puestos, y ya que han salido aqui varias editoriales a relucir, quiero aportar mi punto de vista también.

- Marré : depende del libro en concreto. Tengo algunos con encuadernaciones muy sencillas. Pero otros son un lujazo de libros (magia con pañuelos de Cimó, por ejemplo). Respecto a calidad y precio me parecen muy ajustados, y muy asequibles para quien no tiene una economía boyante.

- Páginas : también depende del libro. ¿O podemos comparar las reediciones de Ciuró con el Canuto o con la Gec? Ahora comparad precios... Conozco gente que se sintió timada con el libro de Vernon (60 euros)

- Hermetic Press : Ufff, uff, uffff... eso sí que es buena calidad en presentación, papel, encuadernación, y precios!!

- Kauffman and co. : Idem que HermeticPress. Aunque eso sí.... no hay libros que bajen de los $30...

----------


## BODYSSEY

Yo me compré los seis tomos en magia estudio, y si bien es cierto que tienen el aspecto de apuntes de universidad encuadernados en copistería, creo que la relación calidad-precio es buena.
Aparte, decir que es cierto lo que comenta Xavi respecto a la comodidad de poder abrirlos del todo sin que se descojone el cosido (cosa que me ha ocurrido ya con varios, a priori, mejor encuadernados, con mejor presentación y, por ende, más caros; p.ej.:"La magia de Pablo Domenech").

La verdad es que me encantaría que existiera una edición "para pobres" de todos los libros de magia del mercado, de calidad de impresión y encuadernado similar a la de Marré.

Salu2.

----------

